# Sky lines Magazine



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

this dropped through my door this morning and...

WOW!!

do you guys think youve got enough content in it!!!!  theres enough reading there to keep me busy for the next year or so! lol!!!

:smokin: 

who does the page layout?? theres so much in there, the layout could do with a little massaging to help it flow a bit better...  (one of the disadvantages of having an ex magazine designer as a girlfriend! lol!)


----------



## KOOLBLUE (Feb 4, 2004)

Matt if your talking about the GTROC Magazine, I also got mine today......and couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Yep!!*

Well done Dave  
Youve done a good job there mate.Damn good read so far.
Well done and thanks to all involved...

Paul


----------



## R32 Godzilla! (Jan 29, 2004)

nice one guy's got mine this morning too good read but could do with a bit more colour!  :smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Yes, superb stuff - well done!

Cem


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

How do I get hold of the magazine?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

skymania said:


> How do I get hold of the magazine?


You need to be a GTROC member


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

*magazine*

congratulations on Sky Lines issue one.
I can appreciate all the work involved in producing this and would like to say a big WELL DONE to all of you guys.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Got mine through the post this morning - made it all the way to Japan too  A big thanks to all involved in putting the mag (and the GTROC UK) together. Well done. Lots of useful info and a bl00dy good read. 

Looking forward to future installments


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Got mine today as well. Great job to everyone involved! Superb effort!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Stopped me from going on the net last night


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Damn fine*

Excellent job, folks.

Need any articles? Preferred topics? (Apart from the obvious  )

!!!! Ooops!!!! - Having actually read it, instead of just looking at the pictures, my questions are answered.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Excellent :smokin:


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Got mine yesterday- good read- still only halfway through!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Well done to all concerned, loads to read and a wide variety of topics.

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

It is very good, isn't it  :smokin:


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*Top stuff*

well done to all involved, does anyone know how much to place a small ad in there?? who do i speak to and whats there number?
thanks
Mark


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

mad mark said:


> well done to all involved, does anyone know how much to place a small ad in there?? who do i speak to and whats there number?
> thanks
> Mark


Hey Mark,

Mmmm just how small are we talking  aren't small ads those type that are found in the back of Loot...LOL!!

Ask John about prices and Dave (ATCO) is Editor, contact either of them

Cheers
Claire


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*very quick!!*

you heard about me then!??
LOL.

:0


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*my best fetish are boots so watch out...*

LOL
mark.....


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

mad mark said:


> my best fetish are boots so watch out...


You're in luck Mark...I've got a great selection of boots  after all they don't call me booty-licious for nothing  

Now back to the thread..hehe!!  

Claire


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

i suppose I have to join now, what on earth am i missing?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

ash-r34 said:


> i suppose I have to join now, what on earth am i missing?


LOL...nothing seedy..honest guv. It's the GTROC club members quaterly 'Sky lines' magazine and the 1st edition went out recently.

You better put pen to cheque then...   

Claire


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Sorry for the slow reply - just got in after a 2 day course in Sheffield !

Got my magazine through too ... and it looks great (although i'm too tired to start reading it tonight !).

Well done to all involved.


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

Booty-licious said:


> LOL...nothing seedy..honest guv. It's the GTROC club members quaterly 'Sky lines' magazine and the 1st edition went out recently.
> 
> You better put pen to cheque then...
> 
> Claire



Claire,

Will get Duncan and myself to send the money next week....


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

ash-r34 said:


> Claire,
> 
> Will get Duncan and myself to send the money next week....


Cool!!  That was easy...anymore for membership..lol!


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Well done, a great first edition. There's even pictures in it so _I_ can understand it


----------



## zbloke (Jan 28, 2003)

Excellent first edition, especially liked the pic of a 240Z on page 22 whoever included it has impeccable taste in cars   

Tim


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I think Dave has done an excellent job to get this off the ground inside 6 months. :smokin: :smokin: 

As far as articles are concerned - anything you want to write please go ahead. We want to keep it quite broad and mix technical with nontechnical, club stuff, with individual stuff and so forth. If you want your car featured you have to be in the on-line database List - Template 
David's still learning the art of putting it all together and how to get the best out of the DTP s/w so let's give him a challenge by providing so much stuff he'll have to add more pages.   

As far as colour is concerned we would love to have more pages, but it comes down to cost. More advertising will help as will a wider circulation. If we can find the budget we will.

John


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I might write an article comparing the Skyline to the car I had previously, and how infinitely better it is at everything


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

mad mark said:


> does anyone know how much to place a small ad in there?? who do i speak to and whats there number?
> thanks


Mark, Have sent you a PM


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

*Sky lines*

Top read peeps
Is so good to have our own lil mag and from the looks of the first issue would be worth getting an article together for u guys to fall asleep to  
JAY


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Read the magazine recently and was very impressed! 

Well done to all who contributed to it..

T


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Trevor said:


> Read the magazine recently and was very impressed!
> 
> Well done to all who contributed to it..


So can we rely on you to write something for th next one?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

John - my Bolney article is not forgotten ... just had a lot to do recently. I'll be getting on with it in the next week or so. I'll have to pick out some nice pictures too ....


----------



## wayner32 (Jun 5, 2004)

how do you get this mag ,subscription etc !


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

wayner32 said:


> how do you get this mag ,subscription etc !


Join the GTR Owners Club.

- you might want to wait until next year as membership runs from Jan through December. However, if you join this year we will send you a copy of the first edition as well as the forthcoming one (next month). The link for more information is here


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Bl00dy 'ell, I suppose I'd better hurry up and get Sky Lines 2 done, if only people would send in their articles to me on time, (that's YOU John, Claire, Jason, Daz, need I go on?) or actually sends me one they promised to do (that's YOU Bladey (amongst others...) in a format that someone else on the planet other than them uses.

This next issue will be awesome (maybe). Front picture of two liners parked at the Laxey Wheel in IoM, write up for IoM (Hodgie/Andy), one for Japfest (good man Kenan), TOTB3 (bu66er, that's me), VOSA (bu66er, that's me too, and its frightening), Gearbox's (bu66er that's me as well! Is anyone else writing something apart from me!!)(Please!), one on Racing GT-R's in JGTC, plus Buyers Guide on GTS's if I ever manage to decode the text - pictures are damn good though!

DaveG


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Do I detect a note of stress entering your update.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Atco - i'll get something sorted ASAP ... just had a lot on my plate recently and haven't had chance to even think about writing something. It won't take me long to put something together once I start. I'll try and get something started tomorrow night .....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

re: membership

can we pay pro-rata for the months left this year, and renew in full in jan?????



mook


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> re: membership
> can we pay pro-rata for the months left this year, and renew in full in jan?????


No. But you can join in December for 2005. The reason we don't pro-rata is how do you put a value on each month? It's not the duration it's what the Club does. For example we do more track days in the Summer than the winter, and as we get near year end we have the Christmas Dinner and also the AGM. If you are a die-hard track-fiend you'll join in May for about 40% off and save some money - whilst the club still has the same running costs for that person in that year regardless of when they join.

John


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> No. But you can join in December for 2005. The reason we don't pro-rata is how do you put a value on each month? It's not the duration it's what the Club does. For example we do more track days in the Summer than the winter, and as we get near year end we have the Christmas Dinner and also the AGM. If you are a die-hard track-fiend you'll join in May for about 40% off and save some money - whilst the club still has the same running costs for that person in that year regardless of when they join.
> 
> John



fair points John.

I'll join today. always believed in paying my way

ta

mook


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> So can we rely on you to write something for th next one?


Can you make something out of this;

http://www.asmc28.dsl.pipex.com/gtr/gtr_tuning1.html

I wrote this but never completed the site, the tuning part however is pretty good first guide I think... Feel free to amend/modify/change,etc. but it could be a good starting point for an article, if not an article as is. I've put it into web page format but never really 'published it' on the web...


T


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Trevor,
Quick glance looks interesting, you put a lot of effort in - I think I also recognise some of what's in those pictures! I'll check it over, although it gets a bit pointless if everyone has read it already on the inet!

John - the only stress I'm feeling is paint matching the 33 and regarding the K&N Filters that need to go on the intakes. 6inch long, 7inch diameter and there are two of them! New plumbing may help, however I'm convinced it will need a hole cutting in the carbon bonnet to make space and act as a air scoop - if Uncle Peter can have a codpiece in his bonnet, I'm having a mini-skip! 

DaveG


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Dave,

Did you manage to extract the Buyers Guides okay?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

...and if you want your car to be one of the "Featured cars" make sure you fill in this and send it to Harry. Details of cars already registered here


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

'Feature car' are of GTROC Members Cars ONLY.


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

Watcha folks, I have been travelling for a few months and my mag was not in the pile of post when I got back. Could someone check to make sure I was on the distribution list please.

It will beat receiving the Ford toilet paper mag every qtr!

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Andy you are. I will send another one today


----------

